# Hobby Jobbies



## bretthl (Feb 4, 2019)

Milled the T-Post nut.  The new compound spider is a time saver too. -




Made a tool post wrench -




And finally cobbled together an analog depth gauge for this this high dollar drill press.  I cheated and sourced the 3-3/4" ID collar.  Ruler is held on by neodymium magnets.  No more pencil marks -


----------



## Old Okie (Feb 10, 2019)

Love the looks of that compound spider.  That is definitely going on my project list.


----------



## savarin (Feb 10, 2019)

Excuse my ignorance but what is the compound spider used for?


----------



## chips&more (Feb 10, 2019)

savarin said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is the compound spider used for?


Nice build! I think it’s being used to align the tool post up. But that would mean that the compound needs to be at a desired angle every time. In my Hobby Shop the compound is all over the place. Soooo, it’s a good idea, but I just align the tool post to the chuck instead…Dave


----------



## bretthl (Feb 11, 2019)

savarin said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is the compound spider used for?



Quick alignment of the tool post at the three most common (for me) positions (turning/facing, threading, tapering).  Saves time.  Running to the chuck is a pain.


----------



## savarin (Feb 11, 2019)

Ah ha, the light goes on


----------



## chips&more (Feb 11, 2019)

bretthl said:


> Quick alignment of the tool post at the three most common (for me) positions (turning/facing, threading, tapering).  Saves time.  Running to the chuck is a pain.


You are a thinker and maker, this is good. Maybe think a little more. Sometimes the most accurate method can be so easy and simple. Start with, what is the objective, IE: trying to align the tool post to the datum center of the headstock spindle.


----------

